# Does fluval stratum need to be capped



## Turningdizzy (Apr 5, 2014)

No. I use it as is. It is a bit light weight but you can anchor plants in it. Be careful when refilling tank so as to not scatter it. It looks really nice underwater. Be sure and rinse it many times before use. It has a lot of fine dust mixed in it straight from the bag.


----------



## ArchimedesTheDog (Apr 9, 2012)

Turningdizzy said:


> No. I use it as is. It is a bit light weight but you can anchor plants in it. Be careful when refilling tank so as to not scatter it. It looks really nice underwater. Be sure and rinse it many times before use. It has a lot of fine dust mixed in it straight from the bag.


 I agree not to cap it, I think a cap would only blend with it over time anyhow.


----------



## PortalMasteryRy (Oct 16, 2012)

No just leave it as is and start planting right away.


----------

